# Ouverture d'un lien youtube via Chrome



## Le Mascou (7 Mai 2014)

Salut à tous,

Vivant tellement mieux sans Flash installé sur Safari, j'ai téléchargé Google Chrome dans l'unique but de lire les vidéos disponibles uniquement sous flash player et autres sites où il est (malheureusement) indispensable.

Du coup, pour me faciliter la vie, je me demandais s'il était possible de bidouiller mon Mac afin que tout clique sur un lien youtube ouvre automatiquement celui ci sous Chrome, et non Safari (mon navigateur par défaut).

Est-ce quelque chose de faisable ou totalement utopique ?
En vous remerciant :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

Le Mascou a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Vivant tellement mieux sans Flash installé sur Safari, j'ai téléchargé Google Chrome dans l'unique but de lire les vidéos disponibles uniquement sous flash player et autres sites où il est (malheureusement) indispensable.
> 
> ...



mettre Chrome par défaut ...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mai 2014)

peut etre possible mais beaucoup de boulot pour pas grand chose

tu pourrais voir si un "service" ne serait pas bidouillable
soit pour choisir un navigateur soit pour chrome
ou un utilitaire

ou tout betement clic droit/ copier
et reporter dans chrome


----------



## Le Mascou (7 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou tout betement clic droit/ copier
> et reporter dans chrome



C'est ce que je fais actuellement ; rien de fou mais bon ça me fait perdre du temps entre l'ouverture du navigateur puis le lancement de youtube...

Pas encore trouvé le service qui me permettra ça, donc avis aux connaisseurs :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

Avec des lanceurs d'Applications comme Alfred, Butler ou LaunchBar ça doit être faisable.

J'ai regardé un peu sur Google et j'ai trouvé ceci pour Automator.

Sinon ce n'est pas vraiment ce que tu recherches exactement mais en affichant le menu Développement de Safari dans les préférences du navigateur, tu as "Ouvrir la page avec ->" et tu choisis Google Chrome.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mai 2014)

Le Mascou a dit:


> C'est ce que je fais actuellement ; rien de fou mais bon ça me fait perdre du temps entre l'ouverture du navigateur puis le lancement de youtube...


oula vi , perte de temps immense
( au bas mot au moins 1/2 seconde)

surtout que ces vidéos elles sont toutes  regardées pour raisons professionnelles
et toutes , dès l'intro c'est montage hyper serré on est scotché,  même si la vidéo elle fait 10 minutes  pas une seconde n'est perdue, jamais jamais 

maintenant si tu regardes TANT de videos youtube que le_ copier ouvrir dans Chrome _te donne des crampes
1 mettre chrome en navigateur par défaut
2- réfléchir à ta vie en géneral, temps et internet etc



> Pas encore trouvé le service qui me permettra ça, donc avis aux connaisseurs :hein:


tu peux aussi essayer de le construire toi même

note ca va te prendre beaucoup plus de temps que des  _copier /ouvrir dans chrome_

remarque que atteindre le service en menu contextuel prendrait aussi une 1/2 seconde

idem pour cliquer un utilitaire permettant de passer d'un navigateur à un autre 
(ca existe)


----------



## Le Mascou (7 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> oula vi , perte de temps immense
> ( au bas mot au moins 1/2 seconde)
> 
> surtout que ces vidéos elles sont toutes  regardées pour raisons professionnelles
> ...



Salut Pascal,

Je te remercie d'avoir pris le temps de répondre à mon sujet, par contre je ne te remercie pas pour tes propos. Tu m'as l'air bien imbu de toi-même, et je n'ai pas envie de perdre du temps à te répondre. Continue de t'aimer et de donner des leçons aux autres, tu iras loin va, c'est bien ; bravo. 




C0rentin a dit:


> Avec des lanceurs d'Applications comme Alfred, Butler ou LaunchBar ça doit être faisable.
> 
> J'ai regardé un peu sur Google et j'ai trouvé ceci pour Automator.
> 
> Sinon ce n'est pas vraiment ce que tu recherches exactement mais en affichant le menu Développement de Safari dans les préférences du navigateur, tu as "Ouvrir la page avec ->" et tu choisis Google Chrome.



Par contre, merci C0rentin pour cette réponse, je me suis servi du lien que tu as envoyé pour trouver la meilleure solution pour moi : je me suis créé tout simplement un raccourci clavier très simple qui m'ouvre le lien de mon choix dans Chrome. Très facile et rapide ! Merci beaucoup 

-> Le process en détail pour les intéressés :


```
Want to open the active webpage in a browser other than Safari on your Mac?

It's simple if you have the developer mode enabled.

Go to Settings - Keyboard - Keyboard Shortcuts tab
Click the + to add a shortcut.
Select Safari on the Application drop-down
Copy the Menu Title letter for letter from Safari's Develop -> Open Page With menu. " Examples: on my machine, Chrome = Google Chrome (22.0.1215.0)  /Applications", Firefox = "Firefox (13.0.1)"
Note: you will have to update this when updating any of the browsers. The developer menu ties the menu options to the version number reported by the Finder.
```


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2014)

Allons pas de fâcherie inutile .

Je suis content que tu aies trouver ton "bonheur" .


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mai 2014)

Le Mascou a dit:


> et je n'ai pas envie de perdre du temps à te répondre. Continue de t'aimer et de donner des leçons aux autres, tu iras loin va, c'est bien ; bravo.


et pourtant tu viens de perdre un temps  (précieux ) à le faire

et je te remercie de tant te préoccuper de mon ego
A propos de donneur de leçons
Relire tes propos ou regarder un miroir
( c'est juste un conseil , comme mes propos antérieurs)


----------

